# Hunting Contest



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Lets make a hunting contest that starts April 15 and goes all the way to January 1. 

Buck- 100 pts
Doe- 75 pts
Turkey- 100 pts (tom only)
Coyote- 50 pts
Small Game- 5 pts
Fish (Bowfishing)- 5 pts

There will be teams based on what kind of bow you shoot. 
Here are the teams.

1) Hoyt/Reflex
2) Bowtech/Diamond
3) Mathews/Mission
4) Elite
5) Bear
6) PSE/Browning 

If there are any others let me know and a team can be created.

Maximum 5 people per team 

*PM me when you want to join a team*
Pm with other questions

*ARCHERY ONLY*
*MUST HAVE PIC WITH A BOW IN IT** AND BLOODY ARROW*

DEADLINE TO ENTER IS APRIL 15


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Im in for Team Hoyt/Reflex

4 spots still open for that team


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

don't we allready have this kind of contest, u know, the year long contest? Oh well good luck w/it I would offer some help but I'm pretty busy w/ the turkey contest and the deer contest when it comes around.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

We already have a hunting contest. the year long contest


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

why are you doing another contest dude? ill put you in the year long if you want... lol


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry man your kinda late.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Sorry man your kinda late.


just a tad.. :sorry:


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

why does it matter if the year long contest is made, its almost over anyways


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i made a brand new one... lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> why does it matter if the year long contest is made, its almost over anyways


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1441642


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1441642


its better to do the teams by brand of bow


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

its the same thing... whatever, you can go ahead and do it if you want, im not joining tho. good luck.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

yea im not joining up for 2


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

It doesnt really matter if you are in more than one


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

it doesnt really make sence to have 2 identical contests... i will let you join mine if you want.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> its better to do the teams by brand of bow


Not really, wouldn't the teams be unfair?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah. thats why i didnt do it.


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

outdoorsman 3 can i still join


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> Not really, wouldn't the teams be unfair?


it would be unfair because the hoyt team would have a pretty big advantage :wink:


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

but really i dont see how it would unfair


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> but really i dont see how it would unfair


Yeah, you answered the question, Lots of hoyt, bowtech/diamond shooters and not as many elite, athens, bear etc. unless you combined the teams?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> Yeah, you answered the question, Lots of hoyt, bowtech/diamond shooters and not as many elite, athens, bear etc. unless you combined the teams?


well it doesnt matter cuz there is a max of 5 people per team anyways


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> Yeah, you answered the question, Lots of hoyt, bowtech/diamond shooters and not as many elite, athens, bear etc. unless you combined the teams?


and yes we could combine the elite and bear and athens into one team


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

it pointless to have 2 of the same contests going...


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> it pointless to have 2 of the same contests going...


 its not the same contest, one that u have set up the teams are drawn out of a hat and this one they are by bow brand. Its not that big of a deal to have 2 going, if you are already posting a pic for one contest, might as well post it for another one also

so who wants to join?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

good luck. but if you go through with it and it doesnt work, then dont ask me to join my contest because im not going to let you. rightn ow is your last chance to join.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

why wouldnt you let me?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> why wouldnt you let me?


cuz ur afraid my team would win after i join?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> why wouldnt you let me?


Because we all signed up like a month ago. He's asking you now if you want to join and if you don't than he'll ever let you because we have already started the contest.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

exactly right outdoorkid. im doing the same thing you want to do just my contest is fair. are you going to be in my contest or not? last chance.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> cuz ur afraid my team would win after i join?


no, because if your going to just have another contest why would i want you in mine. my contest is about having fun and hunt. i dont care if i win or not.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> no, because if your going to just have another contest why would i want you in mine. my contest is about having fun and hunt. i dont care if i win or not.


 **cough cough** ours contest


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

My sons are wanting to know where are the Athens and Darton bows? They said put them in and they will be in.


----------

